
Ask HN: Where do you find quality content writers? - jmarbach
Let&#x27;s say you want to create the best available content on one particular topic based on a small set of well-researched keywords. Initially, the task is to develop a corpus of 100 articles of at least 1,000 words each.<p>How would you go about getting help to research and write the content if you had a budget of...<p>1. $1k
2. $10k
3. Unlimited resources
======
ggm
Quality likes quality: you need to source some to attract others. So invest in
some and then aim to acquire merit to attract more.

Duration is key. Look at aldaily which has transitioned from one curator to
another and remained valuable.

Do not mistake discussion channels for free speech spaces. Your publication
can and should moderate feedback and declare upfront you moderate.

By all means have a CoC but don't get sidetracked into CoC wars.

Professional writing is not cheap. Do not attempt to undercut the market nor
claim "you will get coverage and acquire merit by giving me a freebie" to
authors.

Pay per word and pay per article are not comparable.

Hire good lawyers. You are exposed to contact law issues, IPR issues and libel
issues.

Advertising requires it's own policy. You won't retain liberal minded readers
with NRA gun shilling.

Avoid cheap markup tricks.

Learn from the long reads trend.

